# Waveceptor Doesn't Receive Radio Signal



## Miner_Hokie_Ramp (Dec 22, 2010)

Took my 7 year old Waveceptor to WalMart for a new battery. (The LCD display would dim when I activated the watch's light; it was keeping time okay and always indicated that the radio signal had been received the night before.)

The person changing the battery was having a great deal of trouble putting it back together. She was trying to install two small metal plates that presumably fell out of the waveceptor.

Both plates are about 4 mm X 4 mm, roughly square. On has a small tang that probably helps secure it back there. Bonded to the other plate is a square of black rubber (or plastic). She and I could never figure out where the parts went and she wasn't sure that they came from my watch, they might have been on the pad from another battery installation.

So, she reinstalled the back of the watch and gave me the 2 spare parts in a zip-loc bag. The watch runs but there's no indication that the radio signal is being received and it doesn't sync with the radio signal. It's been about 3 weeks and I haven't manually set the watch while I'm using an older backup watch.

I've had the battery replaced before and never had any issues with leftover parts.

I'm keeping the waveceptor in the usual location all day and night, a location where it worked fine before this battery change.

The module number is 3747 if that makes any difference.

Where would I find info on how to install these parts, if they are indeed parts that are required for radio reception?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Jeff,

I did a google search to see if I could find a service manual but no luck. You should not get back `excess' parts in a bag so i would suggest a quick call to the Casio support team.

http://waveceptor.casio.com/support/contact/

Good luck and do post a picture of your watch when you get a few minutes.

Richard


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Post a pic of the extra bits, and someone on here might be able to say whether they belong in your watch or not.

If it's not picking up the radio signal, it could be as simple as your "watch repair expert" who fitted the battery not knowing how to do the usual Casio All-Clear setting after a battery change (bridge the A/C contact with the back of the battery for a few seconds using a pair of metal tweezers or paper clip)

Good luck anyway mate.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Just had a look at the user manual for the 3747 module , you have probably already done this but you need to make sure that you tell the watch you are in the UK and also make sure that it is set for "Auto Receive"


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

JMHO, but I never entrust a watch to WalMart that I'm not willing to lose. Our local WalMart will not even attempt a battery change on other than prybacks. Good luck in getting yours sorted.


----------



## Miner_Hokie_Ramp (Dec 22, 2010)

Back to trying to resurrect this Waveceptor after not wearing it since August. Took it to a jeweler and had them go over it, install an Energizer battery (wal-mart had installed a Sam's battery), and verify the gasket is good.

Sorry I didn't forward pictures of the extra parts. I took pictures of them but the resolution wasn't adequate.

Set the city code to CHI. It won't manually receive after several attempts at various locations by windows.

Verified it's set to auto-receive and will see how it goes tonight.

If it doesn't receive the signal tonight, I'll contact Casio support at the provided link.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Forgive my mentioning this here - similar problem though. I don't have a RC watch, but my phone and digital radio alarm both pick up "local time". Sometimes they are synced exactly with each other, sometimes not, and the time they display, shown against an internet time site (time.is) is often way out.

Would this be to do with the devices themselves, the type of signal they are picking up, or what?

It doesn't bother me greatly but I'm always intrigued by it as I see reports of watches being spot-on all the time.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Unless the watch holds sentimental value for you, I'd recommend not spending too much for diagnosis/repair. You've probably already noticed that many new Casio Waveceptors are available for near or less than what you might have to spend in repairs. (And hopefully lesson learned -- stay clear of Walmart for battery changes, though the watch is still quartz-spec accurate even if it doesn't sync.)


----------

